
Google's Machine Learning Software Has Learned to Replicate Itself - Caveman_Coder
https://www.sciencealert.com/google-s-machine-learning-software-has-learned-to-replicate-itself
======
doctorsher
For the unfamiliar, AutoML existed before Google named their project after
that particular subfield of machine learning. AutoML is the name of an active
area of academic research, which has been gaining traction over the last few
years. This year they had a workshop collocated with ICML, and there have been
other submissions to ICML, JMLR, and NIPS (some of the top machine learning
conferences / journals).

It rubs me the wrong way that Google used the same name as the subfield, but
maybe I'm just grumpy and these negative feelings are misplaced. I don't know.

Edit: also, the hype machine is at full steam with that title.

------
nielsbjerg
Made me think of this nicely written piece, 'the last invention of man':
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15419619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15419619)

